# 9P or E2E?



## Carabidae (Mar 19, 2007)

Cant decide between the Surefire 9P or E2E. If I could I'd get them both, but I may later want to get a turbohead. I like the brighter 9P but like the smallness of the E2E and it's good looks, what do you like better?


----------



## DaFABRICATA (Mar 19, 2007)

Just a few minutes ago I got a 9P with the KT2 Turbohead for $125.00!!!!!
Get either one!!!! You can't go wrong!


----------



## 700club (Mar 19, 2007)

E2e would be my choice.


----------



## Owen (Mar 19, 2007)

Hard to recommend something without knowing what you're going to use it for. 
So...what are you going to use it for?


----------



## Valpo Hawkeye (Mar 19, 2007)

I don't have an E2E, but I do have an L4 which has the same form factor, more or less. It's very pocketable and comfortable in the hand. The 9P may be a bit too long for the pocket, if that's your preferred method of carry.


----------



## Carabidae (Mar 19, 2007)

A general light, something to keep in the glove box just in case, mostly for those times when I need to just "grab a flashlight". Maybe as a quick spotlight here and there. Something I can slip in my pocked when I go somewhere and I might need a higher powered light. More for short term unplanned things. Any longer time need is covered by my pid-ce and my upcoming terralux mag.


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Mar 19, 2007)

Carabidae said:


> A general light, something to keep in the glove box just in case, mostly for those times when I need to just "grab a flashlight". Maybe as a quick spotlight here and there. Something I can slip in my pocked when I go somewhere and I might need a higher powered light. More for short term unplanned things. Any longer time need is covered by my pid-ce and my upcoming terralux mag.


 If the flashlight won't be carried a lot, then by all means get the 9P. It offers a better bang for the buck and is brighter than the E2. Don't forget to check out the compatible Lumens Factory bulbs for your new light. You have many options...


----------



## xobloof (Mar 19, 2007)

My 2 cents:

I really like my 9P. I like being able to run 3xCR123A or 2x17500 on the same bulb. I really like the 3 cell format for flexibility. I used to carry the 9P in my pocket but recently upgraded to a C3 mostly for the pocket clip, HA was just an added bonus. The Lumens Factory HO-9 and EO-9 are currently in my 9P and C3 respectivley. But the biggest grin I have had from a flashlight so far was from my KT2/MN16. Someone posted a link to a shop selling a D3 (basically a 9P with a pocket clip). If I didn't allready have 3 3 cell bodies I would jump on that, it was a pretty good deal.


The E2E series is nice too. I just haven't got into them as much. Just a e2w /mn02. Maybe the mn02 is why I am not as big a fan of the e series. I need some LF Assembleys.


----------



## GeorgePaul (Mar 20, 2007)

Carabidae said:


> A general light, something to keep in the glove box just in case, mostly for those times when I need to just "grab a flashlight". Maybe as a quick spotlight here and there. Something I can slip in my pocked when I go somewhere and I might need a higher powered light. More for short term unplanned things. Any longer time need is covered by my pid-ce and my upcoming terralux mag.


I prefer the E2E. But wouldn't a G2 (or G3) be just as good for your purpose? I'm not crazy about keeping expensive lights in my car.


----------



## Carabidae (Mar 20, 2007)

GeorgePaul said:


> I prefer the E2E. But wouldn't a G2 (or G3) be just as good for your purpose? I'm not crazy about keeping expensive lights in my car.


 
True, the g3 sounds perfect for the car, and the 9p for things that bump in the night and showing off or the e2e for the pocket. With the price of the g2 or g3 it sounds perfect for the car, a good replacement for the AA mag thats made it's way to the toolbag.

Thanks for the help guys


----------



## iamerror (Mar 20, 2007)

Between those two choices, I would go with the E2E for "pocketability" if you plan to carry it in the pocket once in a while. Even though the 9P is significantly brighter than the E2E, it will probably not be very noticeable or make a huge difference in most cases.


----------



## tussery (Mar 20, 2007)

I say get a 9P now then save up for an E2D or watch for one in the B/S/T.


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Mar 20, 2007)

The G3 is an excellent choice too.


----------



## sween1911 (Mar 20, 2007)

The E2e would serve much better in the "general use" department. Especially when you say you want to take it with you. 

The 9P is longer and heavier. It's more of a house light, something to maybe have with you but not on your person. In a bag or on a nightstand maybe. You can stuff it in your jacket or cram it into a pocket for a walk here and there, but it's not an EDC piece.


----------



## Patriot (Mar 20, 2007)

What Sween1911 said.

The E2E is just hard to beat for general use. My E2E and L4 get used 10 times more often that my C3. The E body lights produce more than enough output for 90% of my needs.


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Mar 20, 2007)

He doesn't want an EDC light. He said it would be his "glove box just in case" light. I guess in this particular case, a G3 would be the best buy. Or the 9P.


----------



## Size15's (Mar 20, 2007)

For a glovebox the Nitrolon series offerings are both cost-effective and robust. Further, the Nitrolon is far 'warmer' in your hand on cold nights compared to metal.

I suggest a G3 rather than a 9P for glovebox duty. The E2e is a pocket light.

Al


----------



## Carabidae (Mar 20, 2007)

I'd like the idea of something that works for both in a tough light with some style, I like the pocket light idea because if I forget my smaller LED, I'd have that surefire I can slip in my pocket from my car where it might normally reside, (with the cost of a G2 or G3, I may get that too). Thats why i like the E2E, but I wonder if the 40 lumens @ about 30 mins less of the 9P is worth burning up an extra battery and takin up a bit more space. Also I heard that a 3 battery configuration is less stable somwhere (cant really remember where), not that I'm really worried about a battery blowing up, but here in CA, it gets pretty hot in the summer where I live, not sure if thats hot enough to affect the batteries.

Pardon my ignorance, but whats an EDC light?
Thanks Guys


----------



## GeorgePaul (Mar 20, 2007)

Carabidae said:


> ...Thats why i like the E2E, but I wonder if the 40 lumens @ about 30 mins less of the 9P is worth burning up an extra battery and takin up a bit more space.


IMO, not for ordinary everyday purposes. The E2e is a bright light. 


Carabidae said:


> ...whats an EDC light?


Every Day Carry


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Mar 20, 2007)

Carabidae said:


> I'd like the idea of something that works for both in a tough light with some style, I like the pocket light idea because if I forget my smaller LED, I'd have that surefire I can slip in my pocket from my car where it might normally reside, (with the cost of a G2 or G3, I may get that too). Thats why i like the E2E, but I wonder if the 40 lumens @ about 30 mins less of the 9P is worth burning up an extra battery and takin up a bit more space. Also I heard that a 3 battery configuration is less stable somwhere (cant really remember where), not that I'm really worried about a battery blowing up, but here in CA, it gets pretty hot in the summer where I live, not sure if thats hot enough to affect the batteries.
> 
> Pardon my ignorance, but whats an EDC light?
> Thanks Guys





> but I wonder if the 40 lumens @ about 30 mins less of the 9P is worth burning up an extra battery



It is worth buying if you like or need a higher output. Not to mention you would be saving money. You can always get spare batteries online for cheap.

Here's the specs to help you deciding:

G3, 9P, C3:

with the P90 bulb: 105 lumens - 60 minutes
with the P91 bulb: 200 lumens - 20 minutes

E2E, E2D, E2O:

with the MN03 bulb: 60 lumens - 1.25 hours
with the MN02 bulb: 25 lumens - 2.5 hours


----------



## daloosh (Mar 20, 2007)

I love both, but the e2e wins in my book for the flexibility of the system. Playing lego with e-series parts is fun! 

While the 9P or G3 would make a good car light for when you need to spot a street sign, if you want to take it with you, that form factor is just less forgiving. Maybe ok in jeans, but what if you are wearing nice pants that day, and it's warm enough to not have a jacket? The three cell will be conspicuous.

daloosh


----------



## tussery (Mar 20, 2007)

daloosh said:


> Maybe ok in jeans, but what if you are wearing nice pants that day, and it's warm enough to not have a jacket? The three cell will be conspicuous.
> 
> daloosh


I find a 9P in my pocket impresses women...


----------



## Carabidae (Mar 20, 2007)

daloosh said:


> Maybe ok in jeans, but what if you are wearing nice pants that day, and it's warm enough to not have a jacket? The three cell will be conspicuous.
> 
> daloosh


 
Yeah I was gonna say, they'll be saying is that flashlight in your pocket or....


----------



## kelmo (Mar 21, 2007)

I have and love both. I would get the E2e first. Get a MN02 LA with it. You will be surprised with the output to runtime ratio. And it is very pocketable. 

The 9P platform has so many possibilities that it will end up costing you at least $500 if you morph it into a "Poorman's M4."

kelmo


----------



## Carabidae (Mar 21, 2007)

Sounds good, Thanks for all your help guys. I'll probably pick up the E2E for now, and then get a G2 or G3 for the glove box. Somwhere along the line I'll get a 9p if I'm happy with the E2E. One for every situation, I guess this is what being addicted is all about.


----------



## jumpstat (Mar 21, 2007)

By all means get the E2E first then for the car either the G2 or G3. Being nitrolon and light, perfect for glove compartment. E2E can be an edc, also there's 3rd party manufacturers that sells option bulbs that are brighter than SF for the light such as www.lumensfactory.com and priced reasonably. All the best in your choice...


----------



## Carabidae (Mar 21, 2007)

jumpstat said:


> By all means get the E2E first then for the car either the G2 or G3. Being nitrolon and light, perfect for glove compartment. E2E can be an edc, also there's 3rd party manufacturers that sells option bulbs that are brighter than SF for the light such as www.lumensfactory.com and priced reasonably. All the best in your choice...


 
Thanks, thier selection for e2e looks to be limited to one upgrade, but an excellent one at that, but it really helps open up a whole realm of possibilities.


----------



## yellow (Mar 21, 2007)

Have my 8X and 9N for 'bout 10 years now,
and they are totally displaced by the actual led lights 
--> being smaller, lighter, brighter, running longer, ...

Fenix L2D or the 18650-in-6P-with-Flupic-Cree-running-at-800mA-mod kicks ***


----------



## Carabidae (Mar 21, 2007)

yellow said:


> Have my 8X and 9N for 'bout 10 years now,
> and they are totally displaced by the actual led lights
> --> being smaller, lighter, brighter, running longer, ...


 
Yeah I hear you, I have the p1d-ce, I love it. I'm waiting for my mag terralux upgrade and still think about getting the l2d-ce as opposed to the surefire, even considering a malkoff light too, but I like the style and the toughness of what I see of the surefire, plus the clickie at the end. Don't me wrong, I love the long life of the leds and the high lumens, I'd also like a little diversity and the glow of an incadacent once in while. A light for every need.


----------



## GeorgePaul (Mar 21, 2007)

Carabidae said:


> I'll probably pick up the E2E for now, and then get a G2 or G3 for the glove box. Somwhere along the line I'll get a 9p if I'm happy with the E2E.


The E2e is my favorite light. Good choice. The G3 is essentially a nitrolon version of the 9P.


----------



## Gene43 (Mar 21, 2007)

I'm currently working on a P-60 dropin replacement (SSC P4 LED) for Surefires. Output should be somewhere in the 180-200 lumen range.

Thanks, Gene


----------



## Carabidae (Mar 21, 2007)

Gene43 said:


> I'm currently working on a P-60 dropin replacement (SSC P4 LED) for Surefires. Output should be somewhere in the 180-200 lumen range.
> 
> Thanks, Gene


 
Thanks, I'll definately have to keep an eye out for that

What kind of runtime do you think you're lookin at


----------



## golden_creature (Mar 22, 2007)

E2E every time.gc.


----------



## Art Vandelay (Mar 22, 2007)

If I could find a way to put a spare bulb in the E2E it would be close to perfect. Maybe some type of bulb holder that made the light a little longer.


----------



## CLHC (Mar 22, 2007)

I have a couple of each of said lights from SureFire because I use them for different purposes. You simply can't go wrong with either and/or. If so because of differing likes and dislikes, you can post them on B/S/T. There'll always be someone looking for SF lights.

Also, I just acquired an "older/original" version SF.9P from *nikon* which arrived in the mail today. Always nice to have spares that I use as workhorses.

Enjoy!


----------



## Gene43 (Mar 22, 2007)

I'm shooting for possibly an hour and a half for runtime.


----------



## EV_007 (Mar 24, 2007)

I have and love both lights, but the E2E goes with me everywhere these days. I was amazed at how small this sucker is. The light it puts out for its size put a smile on my face when I first powered it up. With the MN02 LOLA you get two and a half hours of light.

The 9P is on the largish side for my own EDC, but does have major "legoability" going for it. 







The second one from the left is the E2E. Before buying one, I had no real comparision to how tiny that thing is. Hope this helps. The 6th one is the 9P with the A19 attached to it.


----------



## Carabidae (Mar 24, 2007)

EV_007 said:


> I have and love both lights, but the E2E goes with me everywhere these days. I was amazed at how small this sucker is. The light it puts out for its size put a smile on my face when I first powered it up. With the MN02 LOLA you get two and a half hours of light.
> 
> The 9P is on the largish side for my own EDC, but does have major "legoability" going for it.
> 
> ...


 
Nice picture,




Kind of makes me want them all now.


----------



## Size15's (Mar 24, 2007)

I've got them all apart from the 9P. At least I don't think I have a 9P... :thinking:


----------



## EV_007 (Mar 24, 2007)

Size15's said:


> I've got them all apart from the 9P. At least I don't think I have a 9P... :thinking:



I'm sure you have at least three variations of the 9P hidden away somewhere in your vast collection.


----------



## amlim (Mar 24, 2007)

G3 or G2


----------



## EV_007 (Mar 24, 2007)

amlim said:


> G3 or G2



The one on the far right is a G2.

E1E E2E A2 L2 M6 9P+19 Z2 G2
Are the order of my humble SF collection, thus far...


----------



## sween1911 (Mar 26, 2007)

EV_007 said:


> The 6th one is the 9P with the A19 attached to it.



Hey, what lamp are you running with that setup? Using four primaries?

Nice spread!


----------



## EV_007 (Mar 26, 2007)

I'm using the P91 with 2x17670s. I'm also testing out the new Lumans Factory EO-9 9v 380 lumen bulb in it running the same cells.


----------



## Flash007 (Mar 26, 2007)

EV_007 said:


> I'm using the P91 with 2x17670s. I'm also testing out the new Lumans Factory EO-9 9v 380 lumen bulb in it running the same cells.


 

What's the runtime with P91 and 2x17670 ? 25 minutes ?


----------



## EV_007 (Mar 26, 2007)

25 sounds about right. I've yet to push it to that limit though. Quite a beam though. I don't leave it on constantly.


----------



## Flash007 (Mar 27, 2007)

Gene43 said:


> I'm currently working on a P-60 dropin replacement (SSC P4 LED) for Surefires. Output should be somewhere in the 180-200 lumen range.
> 
> Thanks, Gene


 

Very interesting project. I'll keep an eye for that.
It would be good that the drop-in have a flat regulation (constant current).
Very important point to me.


----------

